
False, Misleading, Clickbait-Y, and Satirical “News” Sources - splawn
https://docs.google.com/document/d/10eA5-mCZLSS4MQY5QGb5ewC3VAL6pLkT53V_81ZyitM/mobilebasic
======
basch
in the end, this is probably the backwards way to go about your daily news
reading. a whitelist of good sources is easier. facebook interest lists and
twitter lists, follow good sources.

[https://redef.com](https://redef.com)
[http://www.aldaily.com](http://www.aldaily.com)
[http://www.techmeme.com/](http://www.techmeme.com/)
[http://www.mediagazer.com/](http://www.mediagazer.com/)
[http://www.memeorandum.com/](http://www.memeorandum.com/)
[https://longform.org](https://longform.org)
[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

redef has a source chart, aldaily has a great left column of sources, you can
add LB after the slash of techmeme, mediagazer, and memeorandum to see their
leaderboards. longform by publications or writers.

[https://redef.com/charts/sources/total](https://redef.com/charts/sources/total)
[http://www.aldaily.com](http://www.aldaily.com)
[http://www.techmeme.com/lb](http://www.techmeme.com/lb)
[http://www.mediagazer.com/lb](http://www.mediagazer.com/lb)
[http://www.memeorandum.com/lb](http://www.memeorandum.com/lb)
[https://longform.org/archive/publications](https://longform.org/archive/publications)
[https://longform.org/archive/writers](https://longform.org/archive/writers)

I apologize, redef's source chart is broken today

~~~
basch
I found the aldaily source page after this post locked

[http://www.aldaily.com/media](http://www.aldaily.com/media)

~~~
basch
also [http://scitechdaily.com/resources/](http://scitechdaily.com/resources/)

------
makomk
This has a pretty obvious left-wing bias - it's full of right wing sites
whilst completely faiiling to list any questionable left-wing sources. For
example, the Daily Kos lets basically anyone post articles and isn't on the
list.

~~~
splawn
They mention Daily Kos.

"It’s always best to read multiple sources of information to get a variety of
viewpoints and media frames. Some sources not yet included in this list
(although their practices at times may qualify them for addition), such as The
Daily Kos, The Huffington Post, and Fox News, vacillate between providing
important, legitimate, problematic, and/or hyperbolic news coverage, requiring
readers and viewers to verify and contextualize information with other
sources."

If you know of some left-leaning sites that should be added let her know about
it. I don't think the goal here is to be partisan.

------
ry4n413
this entire thing is a joke, right?

~~~
splawn
Is there a site on there that is misscatagorized? Is it missing something that
you know of? Let me know and I will fwd it on to the creator if you don't want
to. :)

